# Best Resorts?



## Zac495 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Everyone,
I'm going to rent a timeshare this summer. I'm looking for a place that:
1. Is reasonably easy to get to from the east coast.
2. Has ocean views.
3. Gold crown or right up there.
4. Great pool
5. 2 bedrooms.
6. Food/alcohol severed on premises but close enough to go out to other restaurants.

i know Aruba's Marriott fits the bill. We're not adverse to going back to Aruba, but I'm not crazy about the wind, so looking at other ideas as well.

Thanks for thoughts!
Ellen


----------



## SpikeMauler (Nov 17, 2014)

Zac495 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'm going to rent a timeshare this summer. I'm looking for a place that:
> 1. Is reasonably easy to get to from the east coast.
> 2. Has ocean views.
> ...



Marriott Frenchman's Cove (St Thomas)

1. Yes
2. Almost every room
3. Yes
4. Good pool at MFC, Great pool at Frenchman's Reef next door
5. Dedicated 2 and 3 bedrooms 
6. Food and alcohol served at MFC and Frenchman's Reef but nothing is walking distance from the resort. Rental car or taxi is needed to go to other restaurants and beaches on the island.


----------



## pharmgirl (Nov 17, 2014)

Westin St John is very nice, great units and gorgeous spacious grounds
I've been to both Frenchman's cove and Westin St John - like both but prefer St John
We live in Nj and easy and quick to get to both


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 17, 2014)

Consider St John and Westin St John (USVI) - fly to STT and take short ferry ride.
You can rent privately from a WSJ Owner for close to MFs (if going in lower season), or from WSJ (costly).

We own 2-weeks in June and have been going annually since 2006 - and always look forward to our next trip. But, if you are looking for more excitement than hanging out at the beach, or being on/in the water - and cannot deal with going very slow and adapting - StJ may not be for you.


----------



## Zac495 (Nov 17, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> Consider St John and Westin St John (USVI) - fly to STT and take short ferry ride.
> You can rent privately from a WSJ Owner for close to MFs (if going in lower season), or from WSJ (costly).
> 
> We own 2-weeks in June and have been going annually since 2006 - and always look forward to our next trip. But, if you are looking for more excitement than hanging out at the beach, or being on/in the water - and cannot deal with going very slow and adapting - StJ may not be for you.



Definitely will rent from a tugger if anyone is renting in the summer. Both of these resorts sound great.


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 17, 2014)

I would recommend a beachfront unit on 7 mile beach side of Grand Cayman. That water was the clearest I have ever seen. More things to do close by than Marriott St. Thomas; although the water on STT was the warmest. (Makes Hawaii ocean seem cold by comparison).


----------



## Zac495 (Nov 17, 2014)

b2bailey said:


> I would recommend a beachfront unit on 7 mile beach side of Grand Cayman. That water was the clearest I have ever seen. More things to do close by than Marriott St. Thomas; although the water on STT was the warmest. (Makes Hawaii ocean seem cold by comparison).



What resort is there? Thanks!


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 18, 2014)

We stayed at 7 Mile Beach Resort -- but it does not have water views. While there, I noticed Plantation Village has better location. There are several timeshares (Morritts) all located on a different part of the island.

If you are planning to rent you may want to consider non-timeshare properties.


----------



## Zac495 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks all. We're going with Marriott in St. Thomas. All ocean views. I know some are better than other.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Nov 19, 2014)

Took this picture of MFC in March 2014. If you have any questions just ask.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 19, 2014)

Zac495 said:


> Thanks all. We're going with Marriott in St. Thomas. All ocean views. I know some are better than other.



TBH - the only thing I want to do while on StT is get off of StT and get to StJ as quickly as possible. YMMV


----------



## Zac495 (Nov 19, 2014)

SpikeMauler said:


> Took this picture of MFC in March 2014. If you have any questions just ask.



Love it.
And I intend to visit St. John - possibly even extend the vacation by 3 days in a hotel there.


----------

